# Mesquite NE



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a mesquite NE that I did this afternoon. It is 8 1/2" X 6 1/2" X 3" at the tallest. It has one coat of Minwax Tung Oil finish on it and will get a second coat tomorrow. I left the walls on this one between 1/4" to 3/8" thick because mesquite is a very stable wood and will almost never move or warp.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gorgeous Bernie! That is some beautiful wood and you did it justice. Well done Bernie!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice work Bernie. Hope you don't plan on using it. Seems to nice to be used. All tho it looks like it would hold the right amount of gravy for and order of bisquits and gravy. LOL


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a mesquite NE that I did this afternoon. It is 8 1/2" X 6 1/2" X 3" at the tallest. It has one coat of Minwax Tung Oil finish on it and will get a second coat tomorrow. I left the walls on this one between 1/4" to 3/8" thick because mesquite is a very stable wood and will almost never move or warp.


Bernie, that is really SUPER NICE!

Looks like you may have burned or chipped part of it away for your Sat. night steak BBQ!  

That is just awesome...

To get it oblong, did you turn it off-center in one direction and then back the other way to get it all cut? (hope you can understand what I was trying to say).

All in all, some very tricky turning there... yes?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Bernie, that is really SUPER NICE!
> 
> Looks like you may have burned or chipped part of it away for your Sat. night steak BBQ!
> 
> ...


Joe NE turn out oblong that way because they are turned backwards from that of a normal bowl. So when you look at a half log with the bark up flat side on the table you and looking from the side you can see the oblong shape. You can't see it looking at it from the end. Actually I turn my NE dead on center. I will see if I can post a picture of what I mean. Not very good at explaining myself. 

Bernie


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like a sneaky trick of the trade happening here!


----------

